# Out! Designer Puppy Pads



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

Out! Designer Puppy Pads: I bought these from Walmart a good while back. They are beige with a doggy & Fire hydrant print on them & come in a pink/black sack. I went to buy some more since the doggies are not too interested in going outside when it is cold & Walmart no longer has them. Does anyone have an idea of where I might be able to find them?? thanks!


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

Are these what you are looking for? http://www.walmart.com/search/search-ng.do...=out+puppy+pads It seems like they have them online.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I just picked up two packages for my sister at Walmart today.


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

we get ours from Target, but they don't have fancy prints on them! we switched from the arm&hammer brand when Target upped the price and stopped giving me coupons for them LOL. i still get coupons from Target for these, for the time being, anyway 
i like the OUT! brand because they're much thicker and mask the stink much better. :thumbsup:


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

QUOTE (SicilianRose @ Dec 29 2008, 07:54 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=695292


> Are these what you are looking for? http://www.walmart.com/search/search-ng.do...=out+puppy+pads It seems like they have them online.[/B]



I'm sure they are the same pads but they aren't tan colored with the little fire hydrants on them. Those are "deluxe" and I'm looking for "designer". Isn't that pitiful :bysmilie:


----------



## bell (Jun 4, 2008)

Do you still have a upc for them? If so you can go into your local walmart and ask to speek either to the deparment manager or the person over pets. See if they can order you some (but they would need the upc)


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

Thanks for the suggestions but I don't think the company makes them anymore. I checked the Out! International website and all they show are the plain white ones that Walmart sells. Oh well, I just thought they were kind of cute. I haven't seen anyone else that makes the patterned one.


----------

